
Show HN: PraiseMe-Receive Personalized Confidence Boost - praiseme
https://praisemeapp.com/
======
cdkocher4287
Would be interesting to see a quantitative study of how helpful this type of
thing is (e.g. compare student performance on a test with and without the
confidence booster).

~~~
PHI33
who needs confidence boost the most? the students?

~~~
cdkocher4287
Not sure who needs it the most, but many studies show large percentages of
graduate students are mentally distressed. It could help there. I was just
giving an example of how to quantify how much it helps.

~~~
PHI33
makes sense.

